# Clarisonic brush



## blonde65 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of purchasing one of these but would be very interested to hear from people who have one already. I'd love to hear your views. Thanks


----------



## sealsm (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in the same boat you are - I'm interested in Clairsonic, but don't know anyone who has tried it.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 29, 2007)

I know, its a big investment isn't it?


----------



## AJmama (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally broke down and bought the Clarisonic because there is a 30 day money back guarantee with it. I really, really like it. I have had bouts with acne all my life and this (along with a great cleanser and skin care regime given to me by my dermatologist) works great.


----------



## sealsm (Apr 11, 2007)

That's awesome! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## AJmama (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes, I use it everyday and I still love it. Works for me. I don't know what to tell you about the charger. It's rather big so I don't see it fitting anywhere but on top of a counter top.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 11, 2007)

do you use this everday?

cause it seems like if you did it would irritate your skin.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 11, 2007)

is this like a dry brushing for face?Can we do the dry brushing on our face?


----------



## reunitej21 (Jun 14, 2007)

I bought one a couple of months ago but had to return b/c it was too irritating, even using the sensitive brush. I've read tons of reviews from people who really liked and I so wanted it to work for me. Oh well.


----------



## lklmail (Oct 7, 2010)

This is an old thread but I couldn't find a more recent one about Clairsonic. I'm curious from those who have used it for a while if it's really worth it, if it's really better than other similar brushes out there, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## azsmylie13 (Oct 10, 2010)

I *LOVE* MINE!! My husband surprised me with it 15 mos ago for my Bday, along with extra brush heads, etc. I/we have the Pro-model. I have seen a great change in my face (the beginnings of wrinkles have been diminished) my skin tone has evened out and I truly believe my facial moisturizers are better absorbed. My 14 yo son, who uses the Clarisonic in conjunction with his Rx face wash has much fewer break outs. 

Each member of our family has their own face and body brush and the handle has no problem keeping a charge. I spray each brush head with rubbing alcohol after each use and once or twice I soak all the brush heads in a sink with HOT tap water and a squirts from the Dial hand soap dispenser.

The Clarisonic gives us a facial every night. It may be a splurge but it is so worth it!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven't noticed any difference in my skin while using it.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have really acne prone skin, and I was really hesitant because I read a lot of reviews on people who have skin like I do, and it seems like it makes the breakouts worse and causes tissue damages However, I read really great reviews on how it cleared peoples skin so...I bought one to try it out and if it did do all that, I was going to keep it anyway for the body brush one, as I bought the pro with the body attachment. I have to say I have been using it daily on my face for about a month and a half and lesser breakouts, smoother skin, and maybe smaller pores. My skin products absorb really well and overall I really like it. It definately is something I love and will continue to use. I also used the body brush last night for my pre tan and man it was awesome. My skin felt really soft and I loved how it deep cleaned my skin. I still do masks and stuff and sometimes scrubs because I like the way it feels but overall I like it for daily cleansing.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2010)

I love mine! I have been using it since 2007 and its great! I use it once a day in the shower so the steam helps open my pores and the brush can really clean them out! It makes such a difference. I don't take it on vacations with me and I always notice a difference without it.


----------

